# Mad Wife Disease



## wasabi (Oct 4, 2005)

A guy was sitting quietly reading his paper when his wife walked up behind him and whacked him on the head with a magazine. "What was that for?" he asked.
"That was for the piece of paper in your pants pocket with the name Laura Lou written on it," she replied.
"Two weeks ago when I went to the races, Laura Lou was the name of one of the horses I bet on," he explained.
"Oh honey, I'm sorry," she said. "I should have known there was a good explanation."
Three days later he was watching a ball game on TV when she walked up and hit him in the head again, this time with the iron skillet, which knocked him out cold.
When he came to, he asked, "What the heck was that for?"
She replied, "Your horse called."


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 4, 2005)

thats a good one!!


----------



## licia (Oct 4, 2005)

Really funny!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

Copy, paste,send!!

Thanks Wasabi!! I love that!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2005)

Good one Wasabi,

 I love it  

kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD (Oct 5, 2005)

I like this one...


DragonflyD


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 5, 2005)

Why is it that when a man gets hit everyone Laughs ? 










Sorry wrong thinking that wasn't a man it was a slug ......... GOOD ONE WASABI.........................


----------



## DragonflyD (Oct 5, 2005)

Good question  Wasabi

DragonflyD


----------



## BBQ Fish (Oct 5, 2005)

Good one! 

But i think this falls in the category of "Stupid Husband Disease"!

Because every 'smart' man knows to give a work number or to text message!  

And no.... i haven't nor do i plan to do it!


----------

